# thinking about buying a 99 avant.. couple questions



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

Im thinking about buying an avant. the one i am looking at, the passenger mirror looks to be a stubby while the driver side looks to be a normal size mirror. is this how it was made or is one of them aftermarket? also. what is the stock ET for the rims for that year and does anyone make a cheap but decent set of coilovers? ive seen the pss9s but dont want to spend that much. maybe SS or raceland?
thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: thinking about buying a 99 avant.. couple questions (Henndawg)*

noone?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A4's had a stubby mirror from the factory so it is possible they did a stubby on the A6 too. My 2001 does not have a stubby so I can't tell you much. What difference does it make? I assume if you do not like the stubby you can get a full size one and I am sure you can sell the stubby one to someone that does want the 'Nemo' look. 
I think you are better off putting a set of H&R race springs on to get some drop but retain good handling for less $. The words cheap and coilovers do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_A4's had a stubby mirror from the factory so it is possible they did a stubby on the A6 too. My 2001 does not have a stubby so I can't tell you much. What difference does it make? I assume if you do not like the stubby you can get a full size one and I am sure you can sell the stubby one to someone that does want the 'Nemo' look. 
I think you are better off putting a set of H&R race springs on to get some drop but retain good handling for less $. The words cheap and coilovers do not belong in the same sentence. 

its more along the lines of i like the stubby and was wondering if someone makes it for the driver side aswell. and perhaps cheap was a poor choice of words. i dont want to spend 1700 on pss9s. more along the 600-1000 mark. thanks for answering in anycase. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Henndawg)*

IIRC, the B5 guys could get a stubby drivers side from Europe. Maybe start checking e-bay over seas?


----------



## Henndawg (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_IIRC, the B5 guys could get a stubby drivers side from Europe. Maybe start checking e-bay over seas?

sounds good. thanks for the help. im picking it up today...cant wait


----------

